# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > RPG >  В какие RPG вы играете?

## Asteriks

*Ролева́я игра́ — (англ. Role-playing game - RPG) — игра развлекательного назначения, вид драматического действия, участники которого действуют в рамках выбранных ими ролей, руководствуясь характером своей роли и внутренней логикой среды действия вместе создают или следуют уже созданному сюжету. Действия участников игры считаются успешными или нет в соответствии с принятыми правилами. Игроки могут свободно импровизировать в рамках выбранных правил, определяя направление и исход игры.*

Таким образом, сам процесс игры представляет собой моделирование группой людей той или иной ситуации. Каждый из них ведёт себя, как хочет, играя за своего персонажа.

Действие ролевой игры происходит в мире игры. Мир игры может выглядеть как угодно, но именно он определяет ход игры. Сюжет, предлагаемый мастером игры, и описываемый им мир составляет основу ролевой игры. Мир может быть полностью придуманным, основываться на каком-нибудь художественном произведении (книге, фильме или пьесе).

Достижение цели не обязательно является основной задачей ролевой игры, а в некоторых ролевых играх её вообще нет. Главной задачей может выступать развитие персонажа, правильный отыгрыш или исследование мира.

----------


## Sanych

RPG -мой любимый игровой жанр. Ещё со времён приставочной Финал Фэнтэзи.

----------


## MOHAPX

Да обожаю этот жанр. Вот до сих пор в голове первый пройденный РПГшник Fable, a за ним и Готика 1 и 2. Ностальгия обуревает

----------


## Nietzsches

если первые 2 части Фаллоута-РПГ,то и я тогда за) помницаа месяц почти первый Фаллаут проходил..)

----------


## Sanych

Обливион помню гулялся активно. Там жить можно в игре, закинуть основоное задание и вольным странником просто жить в игре.

----------


## tujh

а я в фалов 3 месяца три проходил.(пока карту всю не открыл)

----------


## BIGm[]n

а я вот уже лет почти 17 играю в такую трудную рпг как жизнь и у мну возникае вопрос :что будет когда пройдешь последни квест?

_BIGm[]n добавил 07.08.2009 в 19:02_
а если просто линяга ничаво

----------


## BiZ111

Diablo 123
Fable 12
Sacred 12

----------


## AKON

На данный момент играю в *Baldur's Gate 2*: Тени Амна + Трон Баала

----------


## BiZ111

Забыл добавить Dungeon Siege 1,2

----------


## Sadist

Дьябло,Демигодс,Silverfall - Guardian of the Elements,Титан квест.Жду дьябликов 3-х

----------


## Sanych

King`s Bounty тащусь. Ну и мощные, типо Обливина или Драгон Эйдж.

----------


## Biosis

Очень нравиться серия The Elder Scrolls, Fable, Fallout, Gotic (кроме 3 части). А так все mmorpg

----------

